
Programming Sucks (2014) - dredmorbius
https://www.stilldrinking.org/programming-sucks
======
dredmorbius
And yes, this is something of a perennial favourite.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Programming%20Sucks&sort=byDat...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Programming%20Sucks&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

